# Help New Here Couple Questions ??



## The Boston Joka (Oct 29, 2006)

HOWS IT GOING FELLA'S? Sorry about the capitals 
I Just came up with a great idea, My basic question here is if and when I get My T-shirts completed.........where is the best place for me to advertise them, to basically try and sell them?? I would appreciate any feedback Very much, Thanks Guys 

can I sell T-shirst here? Do I have to pay a fee to sell here?

Is there a section where I can post pictures not breaking rules? 

Thanks again


----------



## Rodney (Nov 3, 2004)

Hi Rich,

Here are some threads that might help:

How to get customers to your t-shirt site:
http://www.t-shirtforums.com/showthread.php?t=4115

How long till you're successful > Marketing Tips:
http://www.t-shirtforums.com/showthread.php?t=4636

Marketing, where does one start:
http://www.t-shirtforums.com/showthread.php?t=4650

You can also browse through some of the articles and tips posted in the T-Shirt Marketing section of the forum:
http://www.t-shirtforums.com/forumdisplay.php?f=10



> can I sell T-shirst here? Do I have to pay a fee to sell here?


T-ShirtForums isn't really a place to sell t-shirt designs (since most of us sell t-shirts, it's almost like selling snow to a snowman ), it's more of a place to get help with the various aspects of running a t-shirt business. 

We generally don't allow self promotion, however, we do have the T-Shirt Gallery area where you can upload images of your t-shirt design and link it to your website where you sell that t-shirt. That area is a place where people can browse for t-shirt designs to buy and is also indexed by search engines. The T-Shirt Gallery is free 



> Is there a section where I can post pictures not breaking rules?


I guess it depends on why you're posting the pictures 

If you want to get feedback from other forum members on a design, you could post a picture of the design in the Site Reviews Design Reviews section of the forum.


----------



## The Boston Joka (Oct 29, 2006)

Thank you very very much, that was extremely helpful


----------

